

Soccer Balls that Generate Electricity - bswuft
https://yovigo.com/news/soccer-balls-light-night/

======
herbig
If you're actually trying to help the developing world, this is very low gains
for a high amount of effort. Also, if you doled these out they would
immediately be stolen or sold away and hoarded.

------
roywiggins
Yeh but how long does it last? This ball was designed specifically because
normal soccer balls fall apart:

[http://www.oneworldfutbol.com/](http://www.oneworldfutbol.com/)

I kind of think a hand-crank is going to break down less often and be much
easier to repair by hand. "Whelp, the bear ate our nightlight" is not going to
go over well.

~~~
bswuft
but wouldn't it be better to have kids playing with a soccer ball that
produces electricity all day than have them sitting around all day cranking a
hand crank? Seems a little cruel...

~~~
diydsp
The respective power outputs of a hand crank and this soccer ball differ by
2-3 orders of magnitude. Not to mention, only one kid gets to take the soccer
ball home and light their led with it...

This is a design experiment, not a practical solution.

------
androck1
The real question is, how is it as a soccer ball?

------
anabis
I think a better gadget to put in the ball is a camera, to capture play.

